
Master ColdFusion in 9 hours - rmason
https://www.adobeknowhow.com/courselanding/getting-started-coldfusion-2016?sdid=twittershare
======
timsayshey
There is probably a good use case here for developers maintaining a CF project
that need to pick up the language quickly. This looks like a great course.
Also, I've never heard of AdobeKnowHow, looks like an interesting platform.

